
Facebook Launches OpenID Support - Users Can Now Login With Gmail Accounts - peter123
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2009/05/18/facebook-launches-openid-support-users-can-now-login-with-a-gmail-account/
======
Alex3917
OpenID support has ruined Facebook. Please join my group 1,000,000+ strong
against OpenID.

/joke

------
tlrobinson
Hmm. I couldn't get it to link my delegated OpenID URL.

I also don't see where you're supposed to enter your OpenID URL to log in.

 _edit: Why the downvote? At least explain what's wrong with my comment. I'm
really puzzled how Facebook's OpenID support is supposed to work, since it's
clearly not working for me._

~~~
bcl
Looks broken to me as well. I went to Settings->Linked Accounts->Open ID and
tried both my website (which has a openid link in it) and the direct url of my
openid and it rejects them both. They DO work, I use them all the time with
this site and others.

ETA - yep, I'm using phpMyID as well.

~~~
ben_straub
Same result; apparently phpMyID isn't supported. :P

------
dsims
Here is the Facebook Developer blog post:
[http://developers.facebook.com/news.php?blog=1&story=246](http://developers.facebook.com/news.php?blog=1&story=246)

I look forward to the day Facebook can totally stop managing passwords. That
means my _grandmother_ will be using OpenID.

------
blhack
I apologize for the moderate threadjack here, but I have a lot of respect for
you guys and would like your opinion on something...

How do you feel about these sorts of things (openid, I mean). I remember
microsoft trying it long long ago and it being a colossal failure. A good
friend of mine and I have a little blog/news aggregator/comment pool thing
that we're both having a bit of fun with and he keeps suggesting that we use
google connect.

To me, these sorts of things _take away_ from the community feel of places
like HN, or reddit, or wherever else...

What do you guys think? Was this a good move for facebook?

~~~
ryanvm
What Microsoft offered was the Microsoft Passport->.NET Passport->Windows Live
ID. The difference being that under their plan, Microsoft was the only
provider. Big difference.

OpenID allows people to use whichever services they want as their OpenID
providers.

